

A violin cold case is solved - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.bendbulletin.com/lifestyle/3400054-151/a-violin-cold-case-is-solved#

======
RokStdy
The violin in question belonged to NPR presenter Nina Totenberg's Father. You
can hear her report on this story here:
[http://www.npr.org/2015/08/06/427718240/a-rarity-
reclaimed-s...](http://www.npr.org/2015/08/06/427718240/a-rarity-reclaimed-
stolen-stradivarius-recovered-after-35-years)

